# Rivers deeper than upper yellow



## dwalk (Nov 27, 2011)

Im new to the area and Im wantin to do some fishin in the rivers and catch some catfish. Went out on upper yellow river today in my boat and the water was pretty shallow. Are there any deeper rivers in the area? Anyone wanna tell me how to catch some catfish around here are welcome to chime in as well. Thanks


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

The farther south you gon on Yellow the deeper it gets, up to 30 ft. Blackwater in Milton is pretty deep.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

What are you calling Upper Yellow? Oak Grove off Highway 2? There are supposed to be a lot of big catfish up there. I usually put in at Guess Lake. It is at the end of Log Lake Rd in Holt


----------



## dwalk (Nov 27, 2011)

I put in at little gin which is southwest of crestview a little on eglin reservation. I live in ft Walton.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

there's some great flathead fishing around the gin hole landing where yellow and shoal rivers combine...use live bait.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

That is usually a pretty good area for catfish because that is where the Yellow River and Shoal River meet. The next public boat ramp down the river is going to be the one at Guess Lake that I mentioned before.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I catch my big ones south of 87 that's also where the state record was caught at, lots of deep 20+ foot holes there is even a 47 foot hole in a sweet location:shifty:


----------



## dwalk (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I have an 18 ft polar Kraft center console aluminum flat bottom boat with a 50 Yamaha and I prolly hit about 16 snags in that damn river yesterday. It was damn near miserable


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

dwalk said:


> Thanks for the input. I have an 18 ft polar Kraft center console aluminum flat bottom boat with a 50 Yamaha and I prolly hit about 16 snags in that damn river yesterday. It was damn near miserable


Yea thats a big boat for that part of the river you can still get around slowly...you might want to try down around hwy 87 theres plenty of water down that way. However you can locate catfish in the deep holes around heavy cover at the gin hole landing...don't get discouraged with the catfish they don't always want to bite especially in the river.


----------

